# what do u think of the rc18t?



## xbttyl90 (Jan 2, 2005)

so what do u think of the rc18t? because was thinking about getting one. :wave:


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

pretty sweet little thing, very fast stock i would say get that over any mini off road out there


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

yea i hate associated but i am actually thinking about getting the factory team rc18t


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

for the price of the RTR kit...you cannot beat it... CHARGED Battery out-of-the-box. Drop some AA's in the radio and away you go...WOW.

The NEW Team Kit looks really cool too. For the price of buying the RTR kit and then adding all the hop ups..you can get the TEAM KIT and then put the GOOD gear in it for not much more...

I must say though...I DO NOT LIKE THESE in the DIRT. The gears strip too easily, everything is just too easy to RUIN~


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

These are what the Mini-T should have been in my opinion. Of course this is what happens when you see what the competition does before you build your own.  Like was said above, fast out of the box and an OUTSTANDING value for their price. We have a guy running one at our track with BRP foam tires on it and it is amazingly fast.


----------



## xbttyl90 (Jan 2, 2005)

wow thats cool!!! i think im going to get one now from your opinon, i'm going to sneek a modified in it!! lol


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

*rc18t*

well made, strong, easy to work on, great parts availability it will smoke a stock mini -t and most modified ones. if you know a tc-3 or4 you will know this. great radio for the price(if you can handle the space cadet looks). i have one gripe and it is minor. if you are buying this for a small kid like i did, (my 6 year old daughter)you cannot turn the throttle down enough for a kid to learn in tight spaces. i know gear it down, but i work on my racing rides enough, i wanted plug and play on this one. that minor gripe shouldn't offset all the good things about this truck.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

> great parts availability


I dunno about you but parts are "just" finally starting to get out there pretty good if you ask me. It's funny how you can't FIND a 18T anywhere either. Horizon, Great Planes, HRP............nobody has any in stock.


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

*18t*

my lhs has them in stock and have a complete aluminum upgrade kit it runs149.00 but it would bullet proof the truck i believe. they have replacement parts and mamba motors upgrade batts too. i am in cincinnati


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

Just bought an RTR and it is amazingly fast out of the box. I am thrilled with it!!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

there are very sweet little trucks, VERY fast right out of the box,


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

the 18t may be good but its monster brother the 18mt is a waste of time , all it does is break my friend has 1 all it did was break, not good at all


----------

